
Exploring Preact with React – Netlify - st-fresh
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/01/26/exploring-preact-with-react/?utm_content=bufferb9022&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
st-fresh
I'm still waiting for the bundler that makes a Reactive app for me like a
JQuery UI bundler would.. why hasn't anyone made it yet? The DRY points you'd
accumulate by not having to manually add new pieces to an MVP right now and
just click to get the components you need and all as a PWA would be amazing.
Imagine you could just point-n-click to setup your initial source download
choosing the capabilities that your app will need and then getting a properly
sized(KB) file to start building on top of.. instead we're weaving together
from multiple git repos preact, inferno, etc... why not just strip it down to
nothing.. and then add what's needed and get the .zip file.. done.. now code
out your features that you intended for when you chose your bundle options..
and then start making your app.. No, its because so many folks are trying to
convert to PWA for speed.. and adopting a new view controller system into an
old system isn't easy.. so instead we're piecing apart.. literally one ternary
statement at a time!! I mean to add I think the top benefit of Preact is
literally to just add a Ternary statement to one of my js files.. that's about
it.. but to adopt other progressive features will take time. So, I think that
any bundler of this nature needs to account for both "from scratch" and "from
previous" .. @mrdignitty

